
Markets: Can they really be tamed? - d9fb698e010974b
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/aad452a8-660b-11e5-a57f-21b88f7d973f.html#axzz3nKeg4lSI
======
dang
This looks good. Please email hn@ycombinator.com if you would like us to send
you a repost invite. It's an experiment we're working on to give good
submissions a second chance.

------
d9fb698e010974b
Google the title to get around the paywall if you don't have an FT
subscription.

